# Hello from Dallas, TX.



## AceHBK (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone. Thought I would just stop by real fast and say hello.
The board looks great and I plan to be involved as much as I can I look to gain alot of knowledge from all that share.
I have been studying TKD now for 1  year and I will receive my blue belt this friday.
I am also taking up Shaolin Kung Fu as well.
I am glad to be on this board and I hope to have a lot of interaction with you all soon.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello and welcome!! Make sure to make it over to the TKD section to share your opinons and ideas!


----------



## hemi (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome and howdy from Forney TX


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 30, 2006)

Good to have you here 

Welcome~!

~Tess


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats on your belt.  Good luck with transitioning to Shaolin Kung Fu and Welcome to MT!


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome! Hope to see you in the Chinese Martial Arts sections as well! Good to see people on here from close by! Hemi, didn't realize you were in Forney...I'm in Tyler.

anyways, welcome to Martial Talk, if you have any questions just ask 

7sm


----------



## Gemini (Jan 30, 2006)

welcome to MT, AceHBK! Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Mike712 (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome and remember there are alot of people with alot of knowledge to pull from so Ask.
Terry


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT, AceHBK!  Good luck on testing, and enjoy the forum.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome!  Which part of Dallas?  And which TKD pattern set (ITF, WTF, etc)?  My mother's in Plano, and I've been looking for a class to visit when I go to see her.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask any questions you may have! 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## The MMA kid! (Jan 31, 2006)

yes, do share what part of dallas you are from.


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the nice welcomes.
I have read a lot of posts and you all have a lot of insight and I hope to learn a lot more from you all.

I live on the border or Carrollton and Plano.
Near George Bush & Dallas Tollway


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 31, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Welcome! Which part of Dallas? And which TKD pattern set (ITF, WTF, etc)? My mother's in Plano, and I've been looking for a class to visit when I go to see her.


 
WTF.
Please feel free to contact me and let me know the next time you will be in Dallas so I can bring you along.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 31, 2006)

Aloha and welcome the the Board.  Happy posting

V/R

Rick


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Ace.  Welcome to MT.

You're great, and we're glad to have you here.

Peace.


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello welcome to MT


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## bobquinn (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm all new to this,so please be gentle. 

Bob Quinn
Arnis / Kenpo
Atlanta GA


----------



## scottcatchot (Feb 1, 2006)

hello, good to see people from Texas. I am in Palestine, Texas


----------



## still learning (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and please be a part of the forums.........Aloha


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 10, 2006)

Welcome


----------

